# Apistos



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I have some question regaurding these fish. I hope this aint to much to ask. I found another LFS near me and I'm going to go look today and Im hoping they have some for sale.
1. Are they good for a 10 gallon or what size tank should I have.
2. How big do they get.
3. How to tell male from female.
4. Are they lively.
5. Are the calm.
6. Whats the tanks layout got to be like.
7. How many should I get.
8. Are they easy to breed.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.apistogramma.com/cms/


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

1As for tanks, I know you dont want to get anything big, but I think a 10 gallon is a little small. Go for at least a 20 or 29. Bigger is better, and keep in mind that you can put more trios or pairs in a larger tank.

2Most grow 2 to 4 inches, lots dont pass 3.

3THere are lots of different species of apisto, so I cant really answer this unless you let me know which species you want. Apistogramma is a genus.

4If you accomadate their needs and they are happy they will be lively, yes

5yes, most small fish are calm, and I dont think you can really call apistos aggressive.

6Make lots of caves with rocks, and they also like driftwood. Flowerpots are good. Im not sure aout gravel vs. sand with apistos though.

7Depends on the tank size. Id say i a 30 gallon you could do 3 pairs

8If you accomodate their needs and have mated pairs they will probably spawn for you.

good luck


----------

